# so who loves becon?



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Just got in my 10lb.of pork belly. Cut 1/4" pieces for breakfast! Small pieces for scramble eggs and some I will fry up for chicharones. YUMMY!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I am starving now thanks!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

oh ya that looks good! them eggs will be good to fried up. dam iam hungry and i just ate!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Bacon*

Me! Me! (hand up)!

I should keep your picture for my kitchen wall?

I gotta have my daily bacon fix before I can function. Eggs and grits are optional!

I smoke my own applying a good sugar cure on it. Turns out wondermous.

You're making me hungry again and I've already had breakfast. C2


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Red is it cured or just plain belly ?


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Paul Marx said:


> Red is it cured or just plain belly ?


X2, looks like plain belly, but could be cured...definitely not smoked..looks like this when smoked. Good looking bellies though..


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

So how does it taste uncured ? Have any of you cured your own ?


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Paul Marx said:


> So how does it taste uncured ? Have any of you cured your own ?


Tastes like pork uncured, like bacon cured..

I used Morton's sugar cure in the ones pictured above, I've also brine cured them. You have to smoke them at a low temp...don't want to render the fat out.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I have been wanting to smoke some of my own bacon. Could one of you guys post a link to which method you use, or a short description of how you do it?

Thanks in advance
R3F


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Red3Fish said:


> I have been wanting to smoke some of my own bacon. Could one of you guys post a link to which method you use, or a short description of how you do it?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> R3F


I'll try to scan some info for you when I get home.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

try doing buckboard bacon i enjoy it as much as regular bacon


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Get the book "Charcuterie" by Michael Ruhlman. I have probably made 15 different things out of this book. 

Butcherpacker.com is a great source for supplies.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

fangard said:


> Get the book "Charcuterie" by Michael Ruhlman. I have probably made 15 different things out of this book.
> 
> Butcherpacker.com is a great source for supplies.


A good source, especially if you're in Houston, is allied kenco. I've been happy with them.

-Nick


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

txbigred said:


> X2, looks like plain belly, but could be cured...definitely not smoked..looks like this when smoked. Good looking bellies though..


That looks really good man!!

-Nick


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

OK, Here is a good page on smoking and preserving meats and sausage making: http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/meat-smoking

As atcNick said, Allied Kenco in Houston has everything you need. Here's their web page: http://www.alliedkenco.com/

A couple of bacon recipes:


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks a bunch Bigred. J and J Packing is just down the road from here in Katy, and gonna have to give it a try. Pork bellies $2.69/lb....Pork jowls 
$ .89...might have to try a few jowls also. That is what my grandma fed all us kids anyways.....way back when!! Just poor mans' bacon.

Later
R3F


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

I just stumbled across this.... I LOVE BECON... LOL


----------

